# Polish cases dilemma with numerals



## Angstschreeuw

Cześć 

który z nich brzmi najlepiej:
1. Te pięć dziewczyn jest pięknych
2. Tych pięć dziewczyn jest pięknych
3. Te pięć dziewczyn jest piękne
4. Tych pięć dziewczyn jest piękne

w jakiej sprawie jest słowo "piękne" w trzecim zdaniu.

Z góry dziękuję wam!


----------



## zaffy

Ciężko jest wyrazić to zdanie z liczebnikiem 'pięć' po polsku. Mówię sobie różne wersje i każda brzmi dziwnie i nienaturalnie. 

Może tak:  Piękne jest tych pięć dziewczyn.


----------



## jasio

Jaki jest kontekst tego pytania? Czy ćwiczysz wyobraźnię, tłumaczysz opowiadanie czy rozwiązujesz test w podręczniku gramatyki?

Dla mnie najbardziej naturalne byłoby "(Za chwilę poznacie Baśkę, Anię, Zośkę, Elę i Kaśkę). To [jest] pięć/piątka pięknych dziewczyn". Ale jeżeli jest to test i trzeba wybrać jedną z czterech możliwości, to ja głosowałbym na #2 ewentualnie dopuszczając #1 ("dziewczyn" jest w dopełniaczu, więc przymiotnik też musi być w dopełniaczu; a zaimek wskazujący też w dopełniaczu lub ewentualnie w mianowniku jeżeli łączymy go z liczebnikiem).

Odnośnie pytania drugiego:

"Case" to "sprawa" w znaczeniu formalnym, np. prawniczym, natomiast "grammatical case" to "przypadek". A więc: "w jakim przypadku jest słowo..."

Ponieważ zdanie jest w moim odczuciu gramatycznie niepoprawne, trudno orzec z całą pewnością ze względu na synkretyzm form fleksyjnych. Stawiałbym na mianownik (nominativus), aczkolwiek identyczną formę ma też biernik (accusativus) i wołacz (vocativus). Ale ręki sobie za to uciąć nie dam (choć wołacz tu na pewno nie pasuje, bo ma bardzo specyficzne zastosowanie).
Odnośnie podziękowania: jeżeli jest samo podziękowanie, to szyk orzeczenie - dopełnienie ("dziękuję wam") jest poprawny. Natomiast jeżeli dodajemy dodatkowe elementy ("bardzo", "ogromnie" ,"z góry" itp), szyk ulega odwróceniu ("bardzo wam dziękuję", "z góry wam dziękuję"). Nie wiem dlaczego, nie mam podręcznika gramatyki. ;-) Nota bene, "z góry dziękuję" byłoby wystarczające. "Z góry wam dziękuję", to jakby wyższy, bardziej osobisty stopień podziękowań - nie wiem, czy użyty świadomie, ale tak tę formę odbieram.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Według mnie problem z odpowiedzią na to pytanie dotyczy tylko częściowo gramatyki, ale głównie frazeologii. Ja sam zastanawiałem się mocno nad gramatyką tych przykładów i byłem raczej niepewny, który z nich jest poprawny gramatycznie. Problem polega na tym że tak nikt nie mówi, gdyż szyk zdania i jego budowa jest po prostu nieużywany, co nie znaczy, że wszystkie są niegramatyczne. Teoretycznie szyk wyrazów w zdaniu w języku polskim jest bardzo swobodny, i są zdania, których części można przestawiać całkiem dowolnie. Niektóre kombinacje natomiast, pomimo ich poprawności gramatycznej są używane bardzo rzadko, albo nigdy. W języku angielskim nazywa się to „non idiomatic” (co należy odróżnić od pojęcia idiomu jako wyrażenia nieprzetłumaczalnego słowo po słowie). Wiele dyskusji na tym forum zbacza na dyskusję o poprawności gramatycznej, podczas gdy problem tak na prawdę dotyczy „idiomacy” (czyli chyba frazeologii). 

Szyk zdania „Tych pięć dziewczyn jest pięknych” wydaje mi się poprawny gramatycznie, ale tak nikt nie mówi.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Według mnie problem z odpowiedzią na to pytanie dotyczy tylko częściowo gramatyki, ale głównie frazeologii. Ja sam zastanawiałem się mocno nad gramatyką tych przykładów i byłem raczej niepewny, który z nich jest poprawny gramatycznie. Problem polega na tym że tak nikt nie mówi, gdyż szyk zdania i jego budowa jest po prostu nieużywany, co nie znaczy, że wszystkie są niegramatyczne. Teoretycznie szyk wyrazów w zdaniu w języku polskim jest bardzo swobodny, i są zdania, których części można przestawiać całkiem dowolnie. Niektóre kombinacje natomiast, pomimo ich poprawności gramatycznej są używane bardzo rzadko, albo nigdy. W języku angielskim nazywa się to „non idiomatic” (co należy odróżnić od pojęcia idiomu jako wyrażenia nieprzetłumaczalnego słowo po słowie). Wiele dyskusji na tym forum zbacza na dyskusję o poprawności gramatycznej, podczas gdy problem tak na prawdę dotyczy „idiomacy” (czyli chyba frazeologii).


Touché. Zgrabnie to podsumowałeś. 
Dlatego poprosiłem OP o kontekst. ;-)


----------



## Lorenc

Angstschreeuw said:


> Cześć
> który z nich brzmi najlepiej:
> 1. Te pięć dziewczyn jest pięknych
> 2. Tych pięć dziewczyn jest pięknych
> 3. Te pięć dziewczyn jest piękne
> 4. Tych pięć dziewczyn jest piękne




Oscar Swan w swojej darmowej i niezawodnej 'Grammar of contemporary Polish' (którą łatwo znaleźć wyszukiwarką) rozpatruje taką właśnie konstrukcję (ss. 198-199).  Jak już inni powiedzieli, takie zdania brzmią niezręcznie i najlepiej je po prostu unikać (Swan nazywa taką sytuację 'prawie nierozwiązalną łamigłówką składniową').  Stwierdziwszy to, według Swana opcje 1. i 2. są obie dopuszczalne z punktu widzenia gramatyki. 
Rekomendacje Swana na takie przypadki są następujące:

_Moje pięć sióstr jest pięknych_ => ok
_Moich pięć sióstr jest pięknych_ => ok, ale rzadziej spotykana forma
_Pięć moich sióstr jest pięknych_ => ok, ale rzadziej spotykana forma
_Wszystkie moje pięć sióstr jest pięknych_ => teoretycznie ok, lepiej unikać
_Wszystkich moich pięć sióstr jest pięknych_ => teoretycznie ok, lepiej unikać

Zgadzacie się?


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Oscar Swan w swojej darmowej i niezawodnej 'Grammar of contemporary Polish' (którą łatwo znaleźć wyszukiwarką) rozpatruje taką właśnie konstrukcję (ss. 198-199).  Jak już inni powiedzieli, takie zdania brzmią niezręcznie i najlepiej *je* po prostu unikać (Swan nazywa taką sytuację 'prawie nierozwiązalną łamigłówką składniową').


Zwróć uwagę na przypadek zaimka. Czasownik 'unikać' wymaga dopełnienia w dopełniaczu ('ich').



Lorenc said:


> *Stwierdziwszy to*, według Swana opcje 1. i 2. są obie dopuszczalne z punktu widzenia gramatyki.


Przypuszczam, że miałeś na myśli coś w rodzaju "having said that", tak? W takim wypadku właściwy byłby zwrot w rodzaju "mając to na uwadze", "pamiętając o tym" lub tp. "Stwierdziwszy to" raczej odnosiłoby się do jakiegoś odkrycia.



Lorenc said:


> Rekomendacje Swana na takie przypadki są następujące:
> 
> _Moje pięć sióstr jest pięknych_ => ok
> _Moich pięć sióstr jest pięknych_ => ok, ale rzadziej spotykana forma


Jak już napisałem, do pięknych sióstr bardziej by mi pasowała druga forma - ale w innym kontekście (np. 'moje pięć sióstr ma samochody') już pierwsza. Być może działa tu magia podobieństwa końcówek.

_


Lorenc said:



			Pięć moich sióstr jest pięknych
		
Click to expand...

_


Lorenc said:


> => ok, ale rzadziej spotykana forma


Niekoniecznie, ale po takim zdaniu oczekiwałbym kontry w rodzaju "za to szósta jest brzydka, jak noc listopadowa".


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> Zwróć uwagę na przypadek zaimka. Czasownik 'unikać' wymaga dopełnienia w dopełniaczu ('ich').


Dziękuję. Czasowniki nieprzechodnie mogą być zdradliwe... 



jasio said:


> Przypuszczam, że miałeś na myśli coś w rodzaju "having said that", tak? W takim wypadku właściwy byłby zwrot w rodzaju "mając to na uwadze", "pamiętając o tym" lub tp. "Stwierdziwszy to" raczej odnosiłoby się do jakiegoś odkrycia.


Tak, 'having stated that', również dziękuję 



jasio said:


> Niekoniecznie, ale po takim zdaniu oczekiwałbym kontry w rodzaju "za to szósta jest brzydka, jak noc listopadowa".


Jasne, bo liczebnik 'pięć', będąc na początku wyrazu, jest wtedy podkreślany


----------



## Poland91pl

Te pięć dziewczyn jest pięknych 
tych pięciu chlopakow jest pięknych 
 tak mi się wydaje ale ręki sobie nie dam uciąć  ale tak mi się wydaje heh


----------



## Poland91pl

piękne- mianownik


----------

